# Was ist die beste Angler-Smartwatch für mich?



## fleks (5. Januar 2021)

Hi Leute,

bin momentan am überlegen was die beste Smartwatch für mich ist. Nicht so leicht, sich in dem aktuellen SW Dschungel zurechtzufinden. Für mich gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Marken die aktuell in Frage kommen - Garmin und Suunto. Vielleicht habe ich ja noch eine vergessen (apple nehme ich hier mal raus da ich kein Apple verwende).

So möchte ich meine Uhr benutzen:
- Smartwatch zu großen Teilen
wie viele von uns Anglern bin ich unter der Woche ja meist in meinem Wohnort unterwegs beim Arbeiten. Ich will damit also auch bezahlen können und Spotify hören über BT Kopfhörer. Nützlich wäre auch eine Kartenfunktion damit man beim Navigieren zu einem Ort nicht ständig das Handy rausziehen muss...

- Sportuhr 
Außerdem bin ich alle 2 Tage aktiv mit funktionalem Training zu Hause oder im Gym und / oder Radfahren und Laufen um ein paar Häuserblöcke bzw. in den Park. Diese Aktivitäten möchte ich aufzeichnen und später in einer App analysieren

- zum Angeln geeignet
Karpfenangeln über mehrere Tage mit langer Akkulaufzeit. Bootsangeln über mehrere Tage - Barometerfunktion wäre deshalb nice to have. Wasserdicht und Robust soll sie sein... wenn ich mir Reviews ansehe in denen die Lynette nach einem Jahr verkratzt ist und ich aber 600 Euro für die Uhr geblecht habe wird mir schlecht. Ihr kennt das ja wenn man angelt - Man taucht, man klettert auf Bäume, man zwängt sich durchs Ufergebüsch, man bringt Hindernisse aus dem Weg, man nimmt Fische aus, man betrinkt sich und fällt aufs Gesicht ;-) ... naja letzteres vllt nicht aber ihr wisst was ich meine ;-). 

Welche Uhr fällt euch ein?


----------



## exstralsunder (5. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das ja wenn man angelt - Man taucht, man klettert auf Bäume, man zwängt sich durchs Ufergebüsch, man bringt Hindernisse aus dem Weg, man nimmt Fische aus, man betrinkt sich und fällt aufs Gesicht ;-) ... naja letzteres vllt nicht aber ihr wisst was ich meine ;-).
> 
> Welche Uhr fällt euch ein?




Nee kenn ich nicht. Klingt mir eher nach eine Survival Trip in den Karpaten mit den Taliban im Genick.
Hab noch nie beim Angeln getaucht und auch nicht von Bäumen geangelt.
Aber vielleicht wird das noch.

zu Deinem eigentlichen Problem. Zuerst brauchst du einen Fischereischein.
Es soll ja Leute geben, die anderen Leuten Nachts im Zelt PowerPoint Präsentationen erklären wollen und sich dann wundern,
wenn die Polizei vorm Reißverschluss steht   


Spass beiseite...
Das was du willst, ist eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Das gibt es nicht wirklich. Irgendwas ist immer.
Lange Akkulaufzeit und Navigieren ....geht nicht wirklich.
Wenn du über BT Musik hören willst, brauchst du entweder einen großen Speicher in der Uhr...oder es wird übers Handy gestreamt.
Ich hatte mal (eigentlich hab ich sie noch) eine *Kospet Optimus** Pro *. Im Grunde konnte die fast alles, was du dir da so wünschst...bis auf das Barometer.
Das Betriebssystem war ein reines Android (7.xx?)
Im Grunde musst du dir die Uhr so vorstellen: du hast ein Handy am Armgelenk.
Alles was ein Handy kann, kann die Uhr auch.
Wenn man mag, kann man auch eine SIM Karte einlegen...und dann ists ein Handy.
Durch den (relativ) großen Arbeitsspeicher (3GB) sind auch externe Anwendungen kein Problem.
Ich hab mir Tomtom und Naviki drauf geschmissen und war sehr zufrieden damit.
Aber: sobald man die Navigation, Internet benutzt hat, ging der Akku relativ schnell in die Knie.
Nach 4-5 Stunden war dann Schluss.
Ansonsten hielt der Akku je nach Benutzung 1-2 Tage.
Im Sparmodus auch schon 1 Woche.
Zum Laufen war die Uhr Ideal.
Man kann seine Musik per BT oder USB auf die Uhr laden und den 32 GB Speicher voll machen. Beim joggen brauchte man dann kein Handy.
Die Musik wurde vom Speicher per BT an die BT Kopfhörer gestreamt.
Internetradio war natürlich auch möglich-so man eine SIM Karte drin hat. Ob ein normales UKW Radio verbaut war, weiß ich vor Schreck gar nicht mehr.
Ansonsten konnte man natürlich noch Schritte zählen, den Kalorien Verbrauch messen , Herzschlag messen und was weiß ich.
Auch konnte man die Musik über den internen Lautsprecher hören. Der interne Lautsprecher macht Sinn, wenn man mit der Uhr  telefoniert.
Durchaus passable Bilder bzw Videos hat die verbaute Kamera geschossen.
Duschen und Regen waren kein Problem....tauchen hingegen schon.
Hatte letzten Sommer vergessen das Teil ab zu machen und bin raus in die Ostsee. Nach einem 3 m Tauchgang verabschiedete sie sich mit einem Brummen sowie kryptischen Zeichen und verschwand im Uhren Nirvana. Bis heute ist sie nicht aus ihrem Schlaf erwacht.
Die Optimus wird in 2 Varianten verkauft : einmal mit 2 GB + 16 GB Speicher und dann mit 3 GB + 32 GB Speicher.
Wenn...dann würde ich heute zur *LEMFO 12 Pro* raten.
Kann alles was die Kospet konnte - hat Android 10 und  ein etwas größeres Display, sowie 4+64 Gb Speicher. Es gibt noch ein Variante mit 3+32 GB Speicher.
Bei der Pro Version gibt es noch eine  Powerbank dazu, wo man den 900 mA Akku unterwegs mit weiteren 900mA nachladen kann.
Ich warte immer noch auf ein Schnäppchen Angebot. Habe das Teil in der PRO Version schon für 129€ gesehen.


----------



## świetlik (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
Fenix 6 pro.
Meine Erfahrungen nach über ein Jahr. 
Läuft noch, glas wie neu, nur kleine kratzer auf Gehäuse. Ich bin Handwerker und arbeite auf Baustellen,  ohne Rücksicht zu nehmen. 
Paar mal schon gegen gedonnert. Ausser kleinen schreck ist nix.
Jeder Tag nach Arbeit wird mit (extra)  Zahnbürste sauber gemacht. 
Akku hält bei meinen Einstellungen eine Woche. 

Wenn du gezielte Fragen hast dann schreib ruhig.


----------



## fleks (5. Januar 2021)

świetlik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Fenix 6 pro.
> Meine Erfahrungen nach über ein Jahr.
> Läuft noch, glas wie neu, nur kleine kratzer auf Gehäuse. Ich bin Handwerker und arbeite auf Baustellen,  ohne Rücksicht zu nehmen.
> ...


Die Fenix 6x gibts ja mit Gorilla Glas und Sapphire Glas, sowie mit Solar und ohne - was hast du da genau für ein Modell? Danke


----------



## nichtsfaenger (5. Januar 2021)

Hallo
Schau Dir mal die Garmin Instinct Solar an. Kostet zwischen 300 und 350€. Der Akku hält mit täglichen 1-3Std Gps Aufzeichnungen über 20Tage. Mit Solar dann noch länger. Da kommt selbst die Fenix 6 Solar nicht mit. Wasserdicht, Barometer, Sonnenauf- und Untergang, Mondauf- und Untergang, Schrittzähler, Herzfrequenz, Schlafmodus usw hat Sie auch. Das Armband habe ich gegen ein Nylon-Klettverschluß-Armband ausgetauscht. Das ist einfacher zu reinigen . Musik spielt sie keine ab. Und falls der Akku nicht reichen sollte, dann noch ein oder zwei Powerpack´s mitnehmen. Das selbe gilt für das Handy.Bis jetzt bin ich absolut zufrieden damit. Für meinen Bedarf die Beste Garmin Uhr.


----------



## świetlik (5. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Die Fenix 6x gibts ja mit Gorilla Glas und Sapphire Glas, sowie mit Solar und ohne - was hast du da genau für ein Modell?


Ich habe Gorilla Glas.
Sapphire Glas soll nicht so gute Durchblick haben. 
Und solar  bring nur akku Laufzeit Verlängerung und nicht zum aufladen.


----------



## fleks (6. Januar 2021)

nichtsfaenger schrieb:


> Hallo
> Schau Dir mal die Garmin Instinct Solar an. Kostet zwischen 300 und 350€. Der Akku hält mit täglichen 1-3Std Gps Aufzeichnungen über 20Tage. Mit Solar dann noch länger. Da kommt selbst die Fenix 6 Solar nicht mit. Wasserdicht, Barometer, Sonnenauf- und Untergang, Mondauf- und Untergang, Schrittzähler, Herzfrequenz, Schlafmodus usw hat Sie auch. Das Armband habe ich gegen ein Nylon-Klettverschluß-Armband ausgetauscht. Das ist einfacher zu reinigen . Musik spielt sie keine ab. Und falls der Akku nicht reichen sollte, dann noch ein oder zwei Powerpack´s mitnehmen. Das selbe gilt für das Handy.Bis jetzt bin ich absolut zufrieden damit. Für meinen Bedarf die Beste Garmin Uhr.


Danke, habe aber gehört, dass die Garmin Instinct nicht über Garmin Connect ausgelesen/ ausgewertet werden kann. Stimmt das?


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Januar 2021)

Ich habe die Samsung Gear Classic S2 , aber beim Angeln liegt die im Handschuhfach meines Kraftfahrzeuges.... Wozu brauch ich eine Uhr beim Angeln?


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Januar 2021)

Verspüre ich Hunger, esse ich was, läuft nichts an dem Spot ziehe ich weiter, wird es dunkel und mir ist kalt, fahre ich heim... das geht alles ohne Uhr.


----------



## exstralsunder (7. Januar 2021)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Verspüre ich Hunger, esse ich was, läuft nichts an dem Spot ziehe ich weiter, wird es dunkel und mir ist kalt, fahre ich heim... das geht alles ohne Uhr.



Im Grunde hast du recht. Außer vielleicht für den Extrem -(oder Profi-) Sportler, sind solche Uhren für den Normalo Homo Sapiens uninteressant.
Wat interessiert mich meine Herzfrequenz? Den Puls kann man auch so fühlen. Wenns Herz nicht mehr schlägt....sollte man auch mitbekommen.
Barometer? Wozu? Sieht man zur Not auch an den Mücken.
Schrittzähler? Ist mir völlig rille, ob ich nun 5000 oder 10.000 Schritte gelaufen bin. Wenn ich knülle bin, merke ich das im Bett.
So man ein wenig helle im Kopf ist, bekommt man sogar den Sonnenaufgang bzw Untergang mit.
Der ändert sich ja zum Vortag nicht sooooo dramatisch.
Schlafmodus ist im Grunde auch tünnef. Sehe ich am Morgen aus wie ein frisch geficktes Eichhörnchen, war meine Nacht wohl zu kurz.
Ändern kann ich im Nachhinein sowieso nichts.
Dennoch ists natürlich cool so einen Hightech Computer am Handgelenk zu haben.
Männer stehn ja auf sowas.
Man(n) brauchts eigentlich nicht....aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bin momentan am überlegen was die beste Smartwatch für mich ist. Nicht so leicht, sich in dem aktuellen SW Dschungel zurechtzufinden. Für mich gibt es eigentlich nur 2 Marken die aktuell in Frage kommen - Garmin und Suunto. Vielleicht habe ich ja noch eine vergessen (apple nehme ich hier mal raus da ich kein Apple verwende).
> 
> ...


Schau Dir die Huawei GT 2 mal an. Die ist auf Android abgestimmt, hat ne Megalaufzeit von über 10Tg. und bildet diverse AddOns an. Kartenfunktion hat sie allerdings nicht, wobei mir eine Kartenfunktion auf der Uhr auch zu kleinfieselig wäre - da nutze ich dann doch mein Handy. Mag aber auch an den Augen liegen - wird nicht besser ab 40 ;-)

Robust ist sie, wobei man mit keiner Uhr Nägel einschlagen sollte. Dafür gibt´s dann einen Hammer. Soll heißen - egal welche Uhr Du nimmst; wenn Du sie achtlos behandelst, wird sie leiden.


----------



## fleks (7. Januar 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Huawei GT 2 mal an. Die ist auf Android abgestimmt, hat ne Megalaufzeit von über 10Tg. und bildet diverse AddOns an. Kartenfunktion hat sie allerdings nicht, wobei mir eine Kartenfunktion auf der Uhr auch zu kleinfieselig wäre - da nutze ich dann doch mein Handy. Mag aber auch an den Augen liegen - wird nicht besser ab 40 ;-)
> 
> Robust ist sie, wobei man mit keiner Uhr Nägel einschlagen sollte. Dafür gibt´s dann einen Hammer. Soll heißen - egal welche Uhr Du nimmst; wenn Du sie achtlos behandelst, wird sie leiden.


Vielen Dank für dein themenbezogenes Feedback. Ich kann leider keine Infos finden, welches Glas die Uhr verwendet. Kannst du das beantworten?

LG


----------



## Andal (7. Januar 2021)

Das sind einfach launige Spielzeuge für Erwachsene - leider zu etwas unlaunigen Preisen. Hatte mal, Anfang der 90er so einen Vorgänger dieser Uhren. Das hat den Luftdruck verwaltet, jeden Höhenmeter beim Mountainbiken addiert und Skiabfahrten registriert. Ein tolles Gimmick, für das mich alle für bekloppt erklärt haben. Trotzdem fragten sie mir laufend ein Loch nach den Daten in den Bauch.

Braucht man es unbedingt - ich weiss es nicht. Ist es toll, so etwas zu haben - auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Tikey0815 (7. Januar 2021)

Hab ne Galaxy Watch mit der ich Unleidlich bin, die Akkulaufzeit ist gelinde gesagt fürn A.... 
Da meine Firma gerade eine neue Uhrtaugliche App herausgegeben hat, suche ich noch nach einer preiswerten Uhr mit Wear-OS Betriebssystem, denke sowas kommt mir demnächst auf die Einkaufsliste.


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2021)

fleks schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein themenbezogenes Feedback. Ich kann leider keine Infos finden, welches Glas die Uhr verwendet. Kannst du das beantworten?
> 
> LG


Zur Glastype der Uhr kann ich Dir nichts sagen - nur soviel, es verzeiht schlechte Behandlung nicht. Ich bin mit meiner Uhr mal an einer Wand vorbei geschrappt und hatte danach erste kleinere Macken im Glas. Da ich nicht der Typ bin der Uhren wie rohe Eier behandelt, habe ich danach immer ein Schutzglas drauf geklebt. Seitdem habe ich schon 5x den Schutz getauscht, das Glas der Uhr hat sich aber seitdem nicht weiter verschlechtert. Ob Gorillaglas an sich unempfindlicher ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Würde mich aber wundern...


----------

